#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  nyon rmongs

## Цхултрим Тращи

Как лучше переводить afflictive и afflicted?

----------


## Нико

Afflictive, ибо они не омрачённые, а омрачающие.

А, ну то есть ответ: afflictive -- омрачающие (эмоции), afflicted -- омрачённный.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Больно мудрёно-та спрошено. Чи тибетского переводи, чи с англинского.

----------


## Нико

> Больно мудрёно-та спрошено. Чи тибетского переводи, чи с англинского.


Nyon rmongs - это омрачения ума, или омрачающие эмоции. Правда, некоторые не согласны со словом "эмоции", т.к. неведение -- это не всегда эмоция. Хотя если неведение трактовать как сильную веру в самобытие, за  эмоцию сойдёт. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Afflictive, ибо они не омрачённые, а омрачающие.
> 
> А, ну то есть ответ: afflictive -- омрачающие (эмоции), afflicted -- омрачённный.


Afflicted в смысле те, кто омрачены эмоциями.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Правда, некоторые не согласны со словом "эмоции", т.к. неведение -- это не всегда эмоция. Хотя если неведение трактовать как сильную веру в самобытие, за  эмоцию сойдёт. )


А сомнение--трактовать как слабую веру... тоже сойдёт  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Afflicted в смысле те, кто омрачены эмоциями.


Так можно назвать состояния ума, да.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

nyon mongs can - это и afflictive и afflicted:

nyon mongs can gyi ma rig pa
[translation-san] {N} kliṣṭāvidyā
[translation-eng] {Hopkins} afflictive ignorance

nyon mongs can gyi yid
[translation-san] kliṣṭamanas
[translation-eng] {Hopkins} afflicted intellect

----------

Нико (23.05.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2014)

----------

